# Giving up comps



## Rag1 (Jun 10, 2009)

We did 2 comps this year so far, and they may be the last. The 4 main reasons;
1 - Costs
2 - Amount of work req'd
3 - Minimal fun for the $ spent
4 - Other more enjoyable things to be done for less money.

Last weekend we competed in Atlantic City. Road tolls were $50.00.
Oinktober cost $500.00 in fuel.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> We did 2 comps this year so far, and they may be the last. The 4 main reasons;
> 1 - Costs
> 2 - Amount of work req'd
> 3 - Minimal fun for the $ spent
> ...



A lot of us have had these thoughts.  I for one have given up a lot of hobbies over the years but this is one that I wont ever give up.  Like most hobbies they cost more than that of the reward but thats why I cater to pay for the expenses.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 11, 2009)

I can understand why you would quit. Money, and comfort is what it takes and i have little of both. With that said if I had both, I would cook them every weekend. Daughter starts college this year. Business is bad, and Im signed up for 2 in a row!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 11, 2009)

This is why we go camping. No turn in time, no rules, and ya know? Just a good dog or just throw it on the smoker or grill is fine.

Pigs


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm on the verge of the same conclusion.  While competing is fun, the costs and other issues ,including firewood laws, are making it just too much of a hassle. If there was a way to get everyone together for a bbq jamboree once or twice a year, I'd never compete again.  I think I can make more money catering for small events and spend more time camping, fishing, etc. with my family.


----------



## Div (Jun 11, 2009)

Wish there was something closer for us, everything thats decent seems to be a 6 hour drive to NY


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

For a couple hundred dollars, I can hire a guide and river boat to fish the Delaware River or Susquehanna River and load up on small mouth bass & walleyes.
Or, for the price of a couple comps, a course at the CIA in Hyde Park, NY.(Restaurant school).
You get the idea.

The last comp, after they collected several hundred dollars, delivered no water or electric to our site. They gave out trophies that looked home made. Guitars band sawed out of a board, rough sanded and hand painted with some doodles. I think they were made by a high school class. Kind of makes you feel suckered.

If you enjoy it, don't listen to me, go have fun. Time for me to enjoy some other things.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I swore off several years back for most of the reasons previously listed. Will say it's a very addictive hobby and tearing yourself away from it must be similar to giving up a heroin addiction. I am on about Step 20 of the 12 Step Recovery Program. Think comp chili is a viable alternative for some. Chili cookoff lasts one day if you want it to or overnight if you prefer..get too tipsy to drive home etc. Would guesstimate the cost at about 1/5 that of comp bbq but still lets a person drink with their pals and huddle around flames. Manuel labor wise its a breeze. One dirty pot and a couple of dirty spoons when you get done if you do it right. I have about got too fat and lazy to even cook chili. Not sure there is any hope for a person like me. Ya know one of the guys at work say I look like Shriek (sic) the other day. I tole the warden about it and she say no..you don't look like Shriek cuz you aint green. Whut a compliment huh?

bigwheel


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jun 11, 2009)

Ron-

I don't know where to start.....

I have 9 of those wood band saw cut trophies (5 last year, 4 this year) and they are on my wall. Do they look like crap? Sure, but I don't feel suckered. Because we gave our all to get those. Heck, the back of one wasn't even painted!

I hope you will reconsider. Experience the real crappy side of competing. Leave the RV at home, just EZ UPs your truck and a pit. Tolls are less, gas is less, sleep is less, etc. Don't give up!

Plus...........we need your entry fee


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 14, 2009)

I can certainly understand your reasons for not doing it any more.
Right now unless you have good sponsers money is kinda tight all over.

I havent posted in a while what with Niki on the road to beating malignant ovarian cancer , she is past the operations part and will not have to have chemo after mid October, but after she is back up and running I have  have my left shoulder completly replaced , but Team Squeel Appeal will return for sure just on hold for awhile to raise some money for entry fees and expenses and experiment with new cooking ideas and work on our rub and sauce. I am going to revert back to judgeing till we can return and I might get out at some comps to help cook some as well.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I just got back from a 2 day engine show. We set-up and displayed my first engine (the 2nd one is still being restored). Met a bunch of people from the engine forum, learned a lot of stuff, had several guys putz with tuning my engine, did a lot of socializing and relaxed. Total cost was $11 for 2 spark plugs I bought (event was just 2 miles from the house).
Somehow, this seems to make more sense.

My cooking will be for family and friends, and experimenting with different things rather than tweaking on just 4 meats all the time.


----------



## big dude (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice thing about the hobby is you don't have to give it up to stop competing.  I don't compete, but cater two or three events a year and sell a little to my friends to support my habit.  I don't have the BBQ social life as do competitors, but like to get the positive feedback from my customers.  And what I do is pretty challenging (at least for me), while I may not be trying to beat other pros in four categories, I may be trying to do a great job on 8-10 different items each cook.  My last cook consisted of 1 pork loin and tenderloin, 2 butts, chicken thighs and a whole chicken, 2 turkey breasts, 4 BB slabs, and a 10" prime rib, all on one 20x48 offset.  Then some want it for lunch or dinner that day, some the next day and some in the freezer.  No sweat for most, but sometimes it's all the fun (and challenge) I can stand.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2009)

Its kind of fun watching the General Public come by Bubbas site and ask him all kind of questions about his Lang/Gator pit....thats almost worth the price of admisson alone


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 15, 2009)

big dude said:
			
		

> Nice thing about the hobby is you don't have to give it up to stop competing.  I don't compete, but cater two or three events a year and sell a little to my friends to support my habit.  I don't have the BBQ social life as do competitors, but like to get the positive feedback from my customers.  And what I do is pretty challenging (at least for me), while I may not be trying to beat other pros in four categories, I may be trying to do a great job on 8-10 different items each cook.  My last cook consisted of 1 pork loin and tenderloin, 2 butts, chicken thighs and a whole chicken, 2 turkey breasts, 4 BB slabs, and a 10" prime rib, all on one 20x48 offset.  Then some want it for lunch or dinner that day, some the next day and some in the freezer.  No sweat for most, but sometimes it's all the fun (and challenge) I can stand.  Good luck with your decision.


......................................................................

That's what I'm talking about !!!!!!!!!!!1

A lot of people snap pics of UB when he's prepping chicken......they think he's getting kinky, and want to report it.


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 22, 2009)

So far I've only done contests done by the SCBA (South Carolina BBQ Association).  The entry fee is usually not that expensive and the meat is provided.  If I did KCBS I would probably spend twice what I do for SCBA contests.  Plus I guess we're lucky that there are alot of contests within about 2-3 hours from the house.


----------



## zilla (Jun 22, 2009)

Comp cooking is not for everyone.


----------

